# INTERPRO! 27th July!



## clived (May 6, 2002)

*Date: July 27th - 9am*

*Location:* Interpro - 16 Walker Way, Thornbury, Bristol. BS35 3US. Â

*Who has signed up?*
clived, mike_g, coupe-sport, mav, karloff, beves, jampott, kmpowell, gcp, jonah, mark, Love-iTT. TTotal, UK225, Wak, PgTT, Lisa, Kop and a Corrado guy I met via AmD!

*Who has asked for two runs and already has Revo installed?*
mav, jonah, TTotal, Kop

*Who has asked for two runs and DOES NOT yet have Revo installed (so needs it doing on the day)?*
mike_g, karloff, mark, Lisa

*Price* Â£20 per car and Â£30 total for those who have pre-booked 2 consecutive runs - Revo off / on.
I think Interpro like cash 

=====================================
New thread, new hope! 

Right, Interpro is re-booked for Sunday 27th July. I'm starting from scratch making the list up of who is going.

If you want to come please post on this thread, and then IM me with details of your modifications so I can compile a list of power vs mods that won't be published till after the event, as requested by various people. Please also include your phone number in the IM.

I'm asking Forge / Revo if they are able to attend on this date, so as before, please let me know if you want Revo installing on the day and / or two runs, Revo on / Revo off.

Prices remain Â£20 for one run, Â£30 for Revo on / Revo off runs.

Fingers crossed!

Clive


----------



## Mike_G (May 27, 2002)

Clive,

I can make that date.

I've got a standard 225 ttc.

I'd like the 2 runs as beofre if a revo rep is there to do the demo install.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

Clive,

I'm not gonna be able to make that one. Let me know if the date changes...!  ;D

Good luck with it (you deserve it after all the effort you've put in!) and I hope its a good day.

Gareth


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Clive

I too will not be able to make this date, because it clashes with the Castle Combe Autometrix trackday. Hope its third time lucky.

Gavin


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

i might be able to make this one even though it is a saturday . cos id like to know what my mtm chip is putting out ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Yes please - Diesel TT


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Doh - I'm an idiot - it is the Sunday, the 27th. Post ammended.

Clive


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> Doh - I'm an idiot - it is the Sunday, the 27th. Post ammended.
> 
> Clive


 thought it might be


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

doh thats the same day as the DTM at donnington then, mind you not that im that arsed about that the TT's are doing sh1te this year


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Clive you have IM..... :-/


----------



## mav (Jan 9, 2003)

you are a star - yes please - 2 runs - will IM you re mods now

Richard


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Clive

I was getting excited when I saw the first post regarding the 26th as I could make it in the morning. Then the post changed!

Unfortunately I am off on holiday on Saturday evening so I won't be able to make the 27th July.

Anyway, good luck with it, hope it works out this time!

Cheers

Phil


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

Clive,

You have IM!!

Karl


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I should be able to make it


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Put me down as attending.....


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Das is good ya.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Clive

As the date has now changed to the Sunday please add me to the list (again )

Gavin

Will PM you mods + phone number


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Please count me in ;D
IM to follow
Jonah


----------



## mark (May 13, 2002)

Count me in please for the Revo before and after. IM with you shortly.

-Mark


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Supprise, supprise Clive, you've beaten me to such a pulp that I give in and I've also asked 'er indoors and she has given me permission so all is well then.

I will IM you mods shortly.

Graham

PS. You've now got to try to get JAC and John to come as well ;D


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

LOL Graham 

John? Do you mean Dave? (and my apologies is John is someone in the MTM group buy thread - not really been paying attention  )

Clive


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Doh, yes I mean Dave not John - thats what old age does for you ;D

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Quick review of the numbers:

So far we have clived, mike_g, coupe-sport, block, mav, karloff, beves, jampott, kmpowell, gcp, jonah, mark, Love-iTT. TTotal, UK225 signed up.

I'd like to try to get a few more people along. A few people who were signed up for the previous dates have let me know they can't make it, but there are also quite a few I've not heard from. If you were signed up for a previous date, could you let me know if you want to come on the 27th - thanks 

Of course, if you were not signed up before but you'd like to come, you're also very welcome. If anyone is undecided because they've got questions, just drop me an IM.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Clive, 
can you put me down for 2 cars!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Hopefully try make it, depends OHI  :-*


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

Bugger i aint gonna be able to make this now as something has come up . looks like i'll have to have a run to starperformance some time to see what my mtm is putting out :-/


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Hmm I would like to see the results of the before and after Revo, so can I put my name down please.

I have three questions..

1. Will we be giving alloted time slots, or is this an all day thing.

2. Do you have to drive the car on rollers? or is it all done for you by gizmos.

3. Is there a MacDonalds, Starbucks, KFC nearby ( may have sprogs in tow)

4. There isn't a fourth...yet


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Lisa,

1) There won't be time slots as such, as half of us are bound to turn up at the wrong time  However, if you want an early or late slot, just let me know.

2) For insurance reasons, Interpro staff drive your car on and off the rollers - if you drive it and you hit something, chances are your insurance wouldn't cover it. If they hit something (no, they don't tend to...!) then their insurance does cover ir.

3) Not really, at least, not AFAIK - anyone local give us a clue here? Last time there was a burger van, but who knows this time!

4) Glad you can make it!

Clive


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Erm there is a Tescos not too far away, but I don't recall Thornbury possessing a McDonalds.

I can ask around though - ex fiance's parents hail from there, so I might just pop around and get coffee myself


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

There was a burger van parked up outside - very nice bacon rolls and fair prices too


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Lisa

There is a leisure centre within very easy walking distance and as has been said there is Tescos which has a cafe.

Some of the shops in the centre may be open though if they like shopping drop them at the Mall at Cribbs Causway (15minutes away) where theres loads of shops McD's etc.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Wow it's nice to have time to think about another event now 

Yes please book me in for one run thanks.

L ;D


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Just spoke to Interpro - everything looking A-Ok for the 27th. Everyone, fingers crossed please!

Bit quite from Russell / Mitchell re Revo, so I'll chase them both on that one today.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Anyone taking their missus ?? - mine wants to come along to see what happens but is worried that no other ladies will be there... ??

Although looking through the list Lisa and Louise are going so that area is covered... 

James.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

What time will this be starting, as i'll be travelling up from plymouth.
Jonah


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I would like an early couple of runs please ? with and without Revo, thanks and as Robert says...when is kick off Clive ?

Thanks


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> *Date: July 27th - 9am*


 ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Anyone got some directions please :-[


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Clive

Any chance of an afternoon run please? Ive got a wedding to go to Saturday and as its my girlfreinds best freind who is getting married, i expect its gonna be a heavy night drinking.!!! :

cheers


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Late morning would be good for me please!


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

I would also like to come along. A late morning run would be good. I already have revo installed!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Blimey, I spend a day in a sales meeting and it's gone mad 

Ok, no afternoon runs as it's a morning event... Basically everyone needs to turn up as early as they can - why - because if everyone turns up at 11am a whole load of you aren't going to get a run. Of course, if most people are there early enough, a few of you turning up a bit later won't be a problem.

Phil - http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... h=BS35+3US etc. 

Cheers, Clive


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

All,

I've updated the list in the first post in this thread - please check it carefully and let me know if you're missing / not listed somewhere you should be or listed somewhere you shouldn't be!

Also, if you haven't sent me a contact number yet, please do, just in case! Â 

Still waiting for a call back from Revo by the way...

Non-TT's will be running first by the way, so if you're in something else, please aim for 9am.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## Mike_G (May 27, 2002)

Clive,

Can you let me know if Revo willl be there or not, at the moment I'm still up for it but I've turned down Superbike GP tickets to be there, I may flake if i get i offered them again.

Cheers,

Mike

Clive - seen the post below, thanks.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Mike, no problem - as soon as I hear, I'll post...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Mike,

To be finally confimed (which I'll do asap), but I've been working on it and it looks like we will have a Revo dealer at Interpro 

Cheers, Clive


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

clive,

Will be there for 9am so up for an early run. Good effort on sorting it all out 

rgds

James.


----------



## Mike_G (May 27, 2002)

Clive,

Thanks. I'll be there revo or not. (obviously I'd prefer it if revo are !)

Was aiming for around 10am, but can arrive at different time if it suits (only coming from swindon)

Mike


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Mike,

If you could arrive by 9:30 if poss this will give a bit of time to get Revo'd before you go on the rollers...

In general if everyone can aim to arrive as soon after 9 as possible, the less dissapointed anyone will be on the day! You might not be able to go straight on the rollers, but it will be first come, first served.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## mark (May 13, 2002)

Clive,

I'm not interested if I can't get the revo demo. Can you let me know if there's a problem.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Mark, will do.

At the moment, I'd assume that there will be Revo installation there on the day. If this changes, I'll let you know.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Clive
Will be there as near to 9.00am as two kids allow!

Toying with the idea of having Revo installed ( currently counting pennies out of the their money boxes ). So if I do, I would like two runs too!

I think they would prefer that to a new PC, whatya think?

I'll send you my number.

See you Sunday

Lisa


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ian from Powermap (one of the Revo dealers in the area) has confirmed he will be at Interpro bright and early on Sunday 

Clive


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey Lisa, you don't have a spare money box you can crack open and buy me a Revo too?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Ian from Powermap (one of the Revo dealers in the area) has confirmed he will be at Interpro bright and early on Sunday
> 
> Clive


I'm glad somebody will be!!! :-[


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

See you all in the morning...

*chug chug* accross the bridge bright at early for me!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Many thanks for a great day Clive,

It just ended for me and UK225, with further LED mods being done to another TT!

I'm too tired to post, pics soon!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Many thanks for a great day Clive,
> 
> It just ended for me and UK225, Â with further LED mods being done to another TT!
> 
> I'm too tired to post, pics soon!


So tired, you missed the the other thread on the main board, pop yer pics on there.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> So tired, you missed the the other thread on the main board, pop yer pics on there.


indeedy, not enough ZZZZZ's and still knackered...

thanks for that hopefully have pics up by tomorrow!


----------

